# SoundMagic ES18 vs Cowon EM1 vs Creative EP-630



## shubhu (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey friends,

I recently bought a Moto G.I am not that into listening music even then the stock earphones with the phones are not good enough.I only need the headphones while commuting between home and college.I need your expert advice to choose between these 3 :

SoundMagic ES18 vs Cowon EM1 vs Creative EP-630 

Please help.My budget is Rs 1K.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 5, 2014)

Cowon EM1 eyes closed!
Buy 1 with mic!


----------



## shubhu (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## hitesh (Apr 5, 2014)

Em1 > es18 > ep-630


----------



## shubhu (Apr 5, 2014)

Looks like I will go with Cowon EM1.


----------



## nomadsorion (Apr 5, 2014)

Em1....196 times


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 6, 2014)

+1 to ES18 if you can get it under Rs 600. else EM1 FTW!!


----------

